# Logitech : nouvel ensemble [clavier/souris] sans fil spécifique Mac



## iota (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Logitech va prochainement commercialisé un ensemble clavier + souris sans fil pour Mac (avec la touche pomme et tout et tout ) joliment nommé _Logitech Cordless Desktop S530 Laser Mac_.

Plus d'infos ici et le communiqué de presse officiel est là.




>Cliquez sur la photo pour l'agrandir<

@+
iota


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Logitech va prochainement commercialisé un ensemble clavier + souris sans fil pour Mac (avec la touche pomme et tout et tout ) joliment nommé _Logitech Cordless Desktop S530 Laser Mac_.
> 
> ...




Salut,

Waou, je trouve qu'il a vraiment de la gueule !
Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'on perd qqs touches au passage par rapport au clavier Apple : moins de touches de fonction, ou alors disparition des touches "plus fort" "moins fort" "plus de son" et "eject".
De même, j'ai pas vu la touche avec les signes < et > ... (sur un clavier QWERTY ils sont peut être ailleurs ?)
Le tout pour pas plus cher que le bundle Apple clavier + souris.
Mais on perd peut être le 2e port USB du clavier normal !

Sly54


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2006)

Pour les touches fonction on va bien jusqu'à F15, la touche eject est bien présente (en haut à droite).
Pour les touche de réglage du son, il y'a des touches dites multi-media qui peuvent faire ça (et d'autres qui permettent de piloter iTunes...).
Pour les touches < et > elles sont présentent (juste au dessus de la touche espace, à droite).

Sinon, le clavier n'est pas bluetooth et necessite donc la mise en place d'un recepteur qui occupera un port USB.

Le prix est de 99$.

@+
iota


----------



## Caza (4 Janvier 2006)

Logitech a mis le temps ...


----------



## dm101953 (5 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour les touches fonction on va bien jusqu'à F15, la touche eject est bien présente (en haut à droite).
> Pour les touche de réglage du son, il y'a des touches dites multi-media qui peuvent faire ça (et d'autres qui permettent de piloter iTunes...).
> Pour les touches < et > elles sont présentent (juste au dessus de la touche espace, à droite).
> 
> ...


Bonjour Iota,
Excuse moi de répondre par une question, mais personne n'a encore répondu à mon post datant maintenant de trois jours et tu as l'air de bien connaitre les logitech. 
En gros, j'ai un clavier logitech LX500 avec LCC 1.6.0 installé et la langue "logitech France" comme choix sur MAC OS X 10,4,3.
Toutes les touches dites traditionnelles fonctionnent, par contre je n'arrive à avoir aucune touche qui normalement en mode PC se combine avec AltGr comme |,@, ~ ... du fait que AltGR (ou Alt) correspond à la touche "command/pomme" de MAC. 
Merci d'avance pour ton aide.
Denis


----------



## iota (5 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				dm101953 a dit:
			
		

> En gros, j'ai un clavier logitech LX500 avec LCC 1.6.0 installé et la langue "logitech France" comme choix sur MAC OS X 10,4,3.
> Toutes les touches dites traditionnelles fonctionnent, par contre je n'arrive à avoir aucune touche qui normalement en mode PC se combine avec AltGr comme |,@, ~ ... du fait que AltGR (ou Alt) correspond à la touche "command/pomme" de MAC.
> Merci d'avance pour ton aide.
> Denis


Désolé, je ne peux pas t'aider, je ne connais pas les produits logitech si bien que ça (j'ai juste conculté les différentes infos concernant le pack S530).
Je n'ai même d'ailleur jamais brancher le moindre produit Logitech sur mon Mac.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> Logitech a mis le temps ...


Je vois pas en quoi...


----------



## iota (5 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

La page du produit avec toutes les photos est disponible sur Logitech USA.

On y découvre notament le recepteur pour la connexion sans fil.

@+
iota


----------



## lamidenis (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est toujours pareil avec ce genre de produits : il faut voir si le clavier et la souris sont des suceurs de piles ou pas...


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours pareil avec ce genre de produits : il faut voir si le clavier et la souris sont des suceurs de piles ou pas...


Faut aussi voir si on sait lire, l'autonomie annoncée est de 6 mois


----------



## lamidenis (6 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi voir si on sait lire, l'autonomie annoncée est de 6 mois



"annoncée", oui, c'est le mot. Et dans les faits ? Personne n'en sait rien.


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> "annoncée", oui, c'est le mot. Et dans les faits ? Personne n'en sait rien.


Dans les faits, Logitech maîtrise très bien les accumulateurs :rateau: 
J'ai deux produits à accus de chez eux et leur durées d'utilisation sont parfaitement exactes


----------



## Caza (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas en quoi...


... à sortir un produit dévolu au Mac.

J'utilise leurs clavier/souris au boulot (sous Windows) et je les trouve très bien conçus.

Je déplorais que Logitechn'ait pas encore sorti un tel pack pour Mac.


----------



## ultrabody (8 Janvier 2006)

vivement mars et mon pb G4 ...


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> ... à sortir un produit dévolu au Mac.
> 
> J'utilise leurs clavier/souris au boulot (sous Windows) et je les trouve très bien conçus.
> 
> Je déplorais que Logitechn'ait pas encore sorti un tel pack pour Mac.


Toute la série Logitech MX marche sur Mac  
Dommage 

En ce qui concerne le clavier c'est pas parce-qu'il est blanc que ca en fait un clavier destiné aux macs.
Enfin bon question d'opinion.
Si c'est eux qui le veulent, on le refusera pas


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Toute la série Logitech MX marche sur Mac
> Dommage


Ca reste tout de même le premier clavier logitech avec le layout d'un clavier Apple 

@+
iota


----------



## Caza (8 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ca reste tout de même le *premier clavier logitech* avec le layout d'un clavier Apple
> 
> @+
> iota



Tu m'as enlevé les mots du clavier ...


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

Oui tout à fait


----------



## iota (2 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Il est en pré-commade sur GrosBill (livraison à partir du 15 mars) pour un peu moins de 80&#8364;.
De quoi venir accompagner le nouveau Mac mini 

@+
iota


----------



## Caza (2 Mars 2006)

... sauf qu'initialement il était prévu d'être dispo le 1er mars ... pas le 15 ! ... gnaaaarrrfff ....


----------



## HmJ (3 Mars 2006)

Un essai ici sur le site de Ken Rockwell. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, un type qui fait dans le numerique, nikoniste et pas forcement tres impartial, qui fait pas mal de bruit et est cense ne pas etre paye pour ca (encore qu'il doit bien toucher des royalties a parler autant de son fournisseur ad**ma).


----------



## Caza (3 Mars 2006)

Un esssai également sur DigitLife ...


----------



## Won (21 Juin 2006)

... je viens de me procurer ledit ensemble claver + souris sans fil. 
Verdict après deux semaines d'utilisation: c'est le bonheur... 
La forme de la souris est ergonomique, très agréable à utiliser. Le clavier est nickel, touches souples.


----------

